# Tweaking the DELL



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

I give on the HP until i get a new video card it will never run normal.

however iv got a little dell optiplex gx110. im gonna tweak the !@#$ outta this little boy(it was a free comp) 
Specs
PIII @667MHz 256 l2 cache
256mb pc100
82810e dell propriatary motherboard
5 pci slots. 
40gb hdd1 8gb hdd0 both on ide0
3com 10/100 lan
intergrated graphics and sound.
dvd-rom ide1-0 cd-rw ide1-1
1 fan on processor

I am open to any dell tweakers or any good common sense

post for more info


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

you still wanna put windows server on it? we could figure out something so you can...


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

it runs xp home now but maybe sever later dpends on if it can get internet


----------



## ktr (Dec 9, 2006)

dell units come with dell bios which has no OC options...


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont need to oc but it would be a plus ( the bottom of this aluminum heatsink seems to have a little .75x.75 inch silver plate
its running dell bios revision a02


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmm...........i wonder if there is a way to unlock the bios....does dell use AMI or AWARD?


----------



## ktr (Dec 9, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> hmmm...........i wonder if there is a way to unlock the bios....does dell use AMI or AWARD?




dell made bios...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

im trying to find the optiplex bios but cant seem to find it.........i have a few program i wanna try to use to see if i can open it

EDIT: i found it its a floppy image and cant open it,i dont have no floppy drive..its bios revision A09


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 9, 2006)

ktr said:


> dell made bios...


Phoenix Award Bios for my HP comp.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

i have tried to crack an hp bios and i can only do the non asus ones...for some reason(some hp's use asus board just renamed)....i was lucky to be able to crack my gateway bios


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 9, 2006)

oc the s*it outta that thing with cpufsb let us know how far you get before it frys


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 17, 2006)

You should check if Memset works with your motherboard.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

go to Menards and get a 16 pound dell o matic


----------



## craigo (Dec 18, 2006)

Dont know about OCing it...could you use a software oc util?
Moving the pagefile to the non system HDD will pick it up somewhat.


----------



## ktr (Dec 18, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> Phoenix Award Bios for my HP comp.....



hp just a custom ASUS variant mobo...therefore has the phoenix...

but dell, they have a custom INTEL mobo, with a bios developed from dell...

what i hear from rumors or facts that the differences between most dell models is that the board it tattooed specifically to what that model can be equipped. thats why the bios are locked tight.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2006)

locked tight i have the gx100 (also free) its running a celeron 466 (and i have a backup if it fries to boot ) ill give cpufsb a try later  (it works on them)


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

common sence: dont waste your time on it.
tweakers idea: see how fast you can kill \ burn \ make it go into nuclear meltdown


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> common sence: dont waste your time on it.
> tweakers idea: see how fast you can kill \ burn \ make it go into nuclear meltdown




lol good call


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> common sence: dont waste your time on it.
> tweakers idea: see how fast you can kill \ burn \ make it go into nuclear meltdown



thats what im going for 1ghz anyone  ill get to have a 100% oc in the oc clubhouse


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

lol, show us pics of the smoldering metal \ sillicon that used to be your cpu after


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2006)

Having attempted to upgrade at least 3 Dell boxes, I'll give you step-by step "upgrade" instructions:

Unlatching the heatsink but don't pull it off.
Place a brick on the heatsink so it stays put.
Boot the computer,
Run Prime 95 and SuperPi (32M)
While those are running, grab the brick and whack the heatsink off
Watch the chip explode

Buy a new compter - that's your upgrade 

Edit - step 1 is buying safety glasses


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 19, 2006)

The other best way to "tweak a Dell" is to Beat it with the biggest hammer you can find.  Please wear safetey glasses/goggles. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah The Dell O Matic


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> Having attempted to upgrade at least 3 Dell boxes, I'll give you step-by step "upgrade" instructions:
> 
> Unlatching the heatsink but don't pull it off.
> Place a brick on the heatsink so it stays put.
> ...



 thats insane


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2006)

cdawall said:


> thats insane



  My dear friend, it's a DELL!  It's an affront to all we TPU folks hold dear, LOL.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

lol now lets see how high i can get it


----------

